# 6TH anual reptile and amphibian expo



## python blue (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes it is almost that time of the year again where SOFAR are holding the informative and fun filled day for people of all ages. Previous years our Expo has been held at The Wetlands Centre, Australia (Shortland) and at Hunter Region Botanic Gardens, Heatherbrae, but this Expo we are going all out and holding our Expo under cover at the Newcastle Jockey Club, Broadmeadow.


If you have a business or hobby that you think would be an asset to our Expo why not give our Expo Coordinator a call on 0416 421 455 or email her at [email protected].


Brief details: 


When: Sunday 16 March 2008
Where: Newcastle Jockey Club
Darling Street, Broadmeadow
Time: 9.00 AM - 4.00 PM
Lots to see and do for all ages
Food and drinks available on the day
Admission: Children 13 years to Adults $5.00 each
Children 5 - 12 years $2.00 each
Children up to 4 years free
Expo Sponsor: Yet to find one, can you help?


So who is going to be there?


----------



## Riley (Dec 28, 2007)

never heard of it before! thanks for posting. ill c if im allowed to go =D
the Reptile and Amphibian show (different one to this) is next year too. http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...ian-frog-and-reptile-show-2008-a-66384/page-1


----------



## python blue (Dec 28, 2007)

yea its going to be the biggest and best weve ever had so im looking forward to it


----------



## bylo (Dec 28, 2007)

i will definitely come for a look ,make a reminder post a couple of weeks before 

cheers


Greg


----------



## kakariki (Dec 28, 2007)

Does SA have anything like this?


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 29, 2007)

I wish Qld had something like this


----------



## cockney red (Dec 29, 2007)

With knobs on.


----------



## python blue (Dec 29, 2007)

still looking for a major sponser anyone out there wanna help out our great herp club also plenty of sites left so get in asap non members can sell there


----------



## Freeloader (Dec 30, 2007)

Melbourne showgrounds 23 Feb 08 Reptile Expo.


----------



## frogbrock (Dec 31, 2007)

*Thanks*

Hi,
Thanks for the info. Newcastle is only up the road from here, so I will definately go. Please remind us again closer to the time.
Cheers for New Year !!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Auzlizardking (Jan 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## python blue (Jan 5, 2008)

hey got some great new snake ranch will be there at the expo and may be our major sponser


----------



## Auzlizardking (Jan 5, 2008)

Has Reptiles Australia Mag indicated they will be there?


----------



## python blue (Jan 5, 2008)

Auzlizardking im not so sure i think ill have to check up on that on ill give joe a call to see will you be selling your enclosures at the expo?


----------



## Auzlizardking (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump


----------



## BT (Jan 29, 2008)

will be there


----------



## scam7278 (Jan 29, 2008)

ill be there just gotta find out how much sponsorship is?


----------



## Auzlizardking (Feb 12, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Auzlizardking (Feb 12, 2008)

For everyone showing reptiles at the up and coming S.O.F.A.R, Mac Herps Show, Castle Hill frog and reptile Shows

For those of you that are saying you can't find an enclosure to display your animal in at the Herps Show please read on.......I will supply a 750 x 445 x 500 enclosure in white for $90.00 with out light fittings - $100.00 with.
For anyone wanting a enclosure for the show.

If you don't display the animal you don't get the enclosure. This is a very special deal.


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 18, 2008)

which show will be the biggest?
macherps
frog & reptile show
QLD expo
SOFAR

very curious

Nat


----------



## Auzlizardking (Feb 18, 2008)

Castle hill in Syd - then I'd say Mac herps, SOFAR and seeing as it's there first show Qld expo but they also might get record crowds


----------



## Auzlizardking (Feb 23, 2008)

Bump


----------



## nalda baxter (Feb 24, 2008)

Awsum!! we'l be there!! can't wait to see Snake Ranch there as well ........Yay..

9


----------



## motman440 (Feb 24, 2008)

i a cert to be going
then im headin straight on down to sydney for two weeks at the show


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 5, 2008)

11 days to go


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 10, 2008)

6 days to go


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 12, 2008)

4 days to go


----------

